# Amplificador Continental CA 1060



## lutiky (Ene 10, 2010)

hola amigos foristas me regalaron este amplificador que le falta le etapa amplificadora mi problema es que amplificador puedo llegar a poner ya que el tema mucho no lo conozco tiene dos trafo el negro al medirlo me da 34v (+17 -17) y el pequeño es de 12 creo que ese es para alimentar la etapa ecualizadora  he visto varios amplificadores y he buscado el diagrama (el cual no encuentro) si me pueden orientar un poco se los  mucho les dejo unas fotos y algo mas detallado que encontre en mercado libre gracias.
P.D: si las fotos no son buenas les pido disculpas es que preste la camara .
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-68769023-amplificador-continental-ca-1060-phono-2-salidas-a-b-_JM_


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 10, 2010)

No dice nada de cuanta potencia entrega ese amplificador, pero a juzgar por la fuente, no debe ser mucha (40+40 watts a lo sumo).
Si no querés complicarte la vida, armá dos amplificadores con el TDA2040 o 2050 en puente, que vas a conseguir esa potencia (40W por cada uno), y no tiene ajustes ni nada...lo ponés y anda.
Hay un post de mnicolau donde tenés el PCB listo para montarlo en puente, así que ni eso debés pensar.

Saludos!


----------



## lutiky (Ene 10, 2010)

ezavalla gracias por la respuesta estuve averiguando por toda la internet y no encontre nada sobre este amplificador potencia ni nada voy a seguir tu conse jo y armarlo yo mismo. otra cosa yo no tenia idea de los amplificadores pero leyendo en el foro y buscando en el buscador (esto para fogonazo) estoy aprendiendo mucho desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 10, 2010)

OK. De nada. Y antes que me olvide, con el trafo que tenés (17+17V) usá el TDA2050, no el otro por que lo vas a quemar.


----------



## lutiky (Ene 10, 2010)

gracias ezavalla ya estube mirando el proyecvto de mnicolau y esta muy bueno ya me pongo a armarlo y lo pongo en el teme de mnicolau para mostrarlo muichas gracias


----------



## lutiky (Ene 15, 2010)

hola ezavalla estuve mirando lo de mnicolau y esta muy bueno te queria preguntar a vos y a los del foro sobre la fuente que tiene este amplificador la fuente estaba dividida en dos una parte que entraba los 17v y lo rectificaba aunos -24+24v eso por un lado lo cual me sirve pára el amplificador con los tda 2050, y por el otro otro trafo de 12+12 300ma lo cual en la salida me daba unos 32v que iba directo al preamplificador, mi pregunta era si esto es posible o estoy midiendo algo mal, si es asi me gustaria saber como es te dejo unas fotos de la fuente espero que se vea gracias. si es como espero luego te hago otra consulta desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 15, 2010)

La que te dá 24+24 en DC es la que vas a usar para el ampli econ los TDA2050 en puente. La de 12+12 en AC te va a dar 16+16V DC y esa es la que hay que utilizar para el pre, asumiendo que esté rectificando con doble polaridad, por que vos me decís que solo te da 32V y no +/-16V, así que es probable que hayan usado los extremos del trafo chiquito ese para obtener 24V AC, que rectificados te dan cerca de los 32V que vos has medido.
Las fotos de la fuente son muy pequeñas, y además no se de cual fuente son, si de la de +/-24 o la de 32, o de las dos.
Otras cosas:
1- Si el pre anda bien, conservalo y no toqués nada relacionado con él. Solo concentrate en cambiar los amplificadores.
2- Si el pre no anda, ahí vamos a tener lío, por que vamos a tener que buscar uno que ande bien para cambiarlo, y hay que ver cuales son los controles que tiene el original para conservar los mismos.

Saludos!


----------



## lutiky (Ene 15, 2010)

hola ezavalla te dejo una imagen creo que un poco mejor la etapa amplificadora nunca estuvo cuando me regalaron el equipo y calculo que el pre funciona bien ojola que este bien porque maneja volumen-balance-agudos-graves-estereo/mono-filtros(agudos-graves) ademas tiene el equipo una selectora radio-fono-aux espero que la imagen te sirva para orientarme.gr4acias por contestar tan rapido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 16, 2010)

Parece que puede andar sin problemas...
Armate las dos etapas en puente con el TDA2050 y conectalas a los +24/0/-24 volts y debería andar (y claro...el pre a los 32V). Conectá los amplis uno a la vez y verificá la tensión de alimentación, que NO DEBE pasar de los +/-25V so pena de comerse los chips.

Saludos!


----------



## lutiky (Ene 16, 2010)

ezavalla gracias por tus respuestas me voy a poner a armar los ampli que ya casi tengo todo luego cuando tenga todo armado y probado te voy a volver a consultar por el pre como lo conecto y todo muchas gracias por todo sos un capo


----------



## diego2b (Ago 17, 2011)

che como andas soy nuevo en esto, yo tengo un ampli igualito a ese, quisiera saber de cuanto es asi armo las cajas de parlantes, si me podriandar ese dato seria perfecto, gracias saludoos


----------



## pandacba (Ago 17, 2011)

Bienvenido al foro

Estas consultando en un tema que tiene más año y medio sin actividad

Lee las normas del foro para evitarte molestias.

Si bien no se puede resusitar un tema muerto si podes realizar una consulta sobre tu problema


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2011)

Tengo el mismo tirado en el patio  bajo un alero 

Nueve transistores. Plaqueta y disipadores pequeños.

Si bien los transistores de salida están borrados , son del tipo Tip31 o TIP41. Todos los demás transistores son pequeños.

Fuente doble de . . .  los capacitores son de 25 V , así que será de alrededor de 20 + 20.

Aunque atrás diga potencia máxima 150 VA , no creo que ese transormadorcito sea de más de 100 Watts , así que calculo unos 25 + 25 Watts


----------



## pandacba (Ago 17, 2011)

Podras sacarle fotos para ayudar por aca?


----------



## Panzer2 (Sep 4, 2012)

Me regalaron un Amplificador Continental CA-1060 como el detallado acá. El tema es que me lo dieron desarmado en una caja, estan todas las plaquetas, pero desconectado. Creo que Dosmetros tiene uno tirado por ahí. Podria sacarle algunas fotos para poder reconectarlo? y si no es mucho pedir, le faltan los laterales y necesito las medidas para hacerlos de madera. Gracias


----------



## Voshpopo (Abr 8, 2020)

Hola a todos
tengo el mismo amplificador pero con problemas en la fuente
los diodos originales se queman y no se cuales son los originales
la fuente da por un lado 22V CC pero la otra parte me da 7VCC positivo y 12VAC que no se si cambiar todos los capacitores de la fuente que son de 1000uF 25V

si alguien tiene alcgun circuito lo agradecere


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 26, 2020)

Buenas, alguien consiguió el circuito de este ampli? Tengo uno pero esta con la corriente de reposo alta y “sopla”. Lo raro es que uno solo de los TR calienta y me llama la atención que usa dos TIP41 a la salida (normalmente son un 41 y un 42. Tampoco tiene preset para la corriente de reposo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2020)

Y si lo levantás y lo vamos estudiando  . . .


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 26, 2020)

Estoy evitando llegar a ese punto, ya ni se cuantos levante y con el cansancio que tengo me cuesta el cuadruple. Levante solo la etapa de potencia y basicamente en un canal queda conduciendo +B y en el otro -B, el primero 1.6v y el otro -1.3.  y no, no tiene ningun preset....


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 26, 2020)

Bueno, SEUO, acá está:


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 27, 2020)

Adjunto pasado en limpio, manana lo voy a iterar un par de veces para debuguearlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## moonwalker (Sep 28, 2020)

marianonardi dijo:


> me llama la atención que usa dos TIP41 a la salida (normalmente son un 41 y un 42


Lo que pasa es que una etapa cuasicomplementaria. Según el diagrama que adjuntaste, se trata de un circuito sencillo y funcional pero que se puede mejorar aún más. Saludos.


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 28, 2020)

Gracias Dos metros, voy a revisar lo que me anoto en el diagrama a ver si metí la pata.

respecto a la corriente de reposo, mi problema es que una de las mitades queda conduciendo y la otra no


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2020)

marianonardi dijo:


> mi problema es que una de las mitades queda conduciendo y la otra no


 
¿Que tensión contínua de offset tenés a la salida ?


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 28, 2020)

En un canal 1.6v y en el otro -1.2v (y obviamente se calienta el TR correspondiente. Quería ver de cambiar el par diferencial, están las patas mega oxidadas


----------



## moonwalker (Sep 28, 2020)

Mario, disculpa que opine pero ten en cuenta lo que te señaló Dosmetros porque te señaló errores indubitables en el diagrama.


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 29, 2020)

Aca esta la primera revision del circuito, gradias @DOSMETROS por las notas. Las lineas de arriba y abajo son continuas, las corto el exportador...


----------



## EdgardoCas (Mar 28, 2022)

Revivo a este zombi (el post) porque me llegó uno para reparar y seguramente vaya a estarlos molestando. Por lo pronto, con lámpara de prueba ésta enciende bastante intensa y por un parlante mete zumbido. Ya vi capacitores reventados y veremos qué más.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 28, 2022)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Revivo a este zombi (el post) porque me llegó uno para reparar y seguramente vaya a estarlos molestando. Por lo pronto, con lámpara de prueba ésta enciende bastante intensa y por un parlante mete zumbido. Ya vi capacitores reventados y veremos qué más.


Seguramente los transistores de salida o drivers en cortocircuito.
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento!


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 28, 2022)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> por un parlante mete zumbido


Jamas, nunca, en ningun momento, Rexona te abandona, digo... En pruebas jamas se conectan los parlantes hasta no estar seguro de que el amplificador se encuentra en condiciones.

PD: Es mentira lo de Rexona, ya que en un trabajo nos gastamos un tarro entero, y nos quedaron blancos los sobacos (axilas)


----------

